# Word for today Tuesday, February 8,2011



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Psalm 91. 14-16

“Because he loves me,” says the Lord, “I will rescue him;I will protect him, for he acknowledges my name. He will call upon me, and I will answer him; I will be with him in trouble,
I will deliver him and honor him. With long life will I satisfy him and show him my salvation.”


----------

